# Education assesment - top up degree - 2 year HND + 1 year Degree



## TerryTaylor (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi, 

I wanted to enquire if anybody else has applied for their educational assessment within similar qualifications.

After college, I studied a Higher National Diploma in Computing at University for two years. In the UK you can "top up" your HND to a degree, as an HND is typically considered to be similar in content to the first two years of a degree.

A number of years later I then went onto the final year of a BSc in Computing which I completed.

As this is technically not a course that lasted 3 years continuously but 2 + 1 could this pose a problem?


----------

